# I'm new here. Decided to post a painting.



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

I just found this forum today. thought I'd post one of my paintings of a rope horse at a ranch rodeo.

I like painting horses. 
Donna[/img]


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Good on you! That's brilliant!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabulous painting. Welcome to the forum


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm glad I found this forum, and that it has an art thread.  I've gone round and looked at the drawings that are here, they're very good. It's so fun to see horses in art. donna


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

this is an absolutly gorgous painting. You have great talent.


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been practicing for a lot of years and owned horses all my life. Not more than a few saddle horses at a time..... but that helps. I'll have to post some more paintings. Donna


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that's so cool!!! welcome to the H.F


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you Kansas_twister!


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Love your painting..well done.
I hope you post lots more of your artwork for us to see, you have a gift, thank you for sharing..


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Dark Angel,
here's one that's gone to the Grand National Celbration of Western Art at the cow palace. I think that show starts around now. I have four others there too. I call this one Barnyard Dentistry...
donna


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

i wish i could paint like that....your very talented =]


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

It's just a matter of practising! I've been doing it all my life.

I have some free art lessons on my website, if anyone is interested. http://www.montanahorsegallery.com and there's a link on the bottom of the page. It's mostly about how to paint, more than how to draw. I think there are about 12 pages of lessons.
Donna


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

i love it


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow!!!! You are TERRIFIC! Such talent! Really good job.


----------

